# Two Kolles Audi R10 TDIs Confirmed for Asian Le Mans Series Premiere



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Asian Le Mans Series will kick off in Japan on 31st October 2009. Well before the closing date for entries (5th September), the presence of 23 cars has already been confirmed. All the big endurance names will be there!
Lola-Aston Martin, Pescarolo-Judd, ORECA-AIM and Audi R10 – it’s a great start! The 2 races on the Okayama circuit on Saturday 31st October and Sunday 1st November, each lasting 3 hours, will launch the Asian Le Mans Series, and will be the theatre of a no-holds-barred battle between the main protagonists in both prototype and GT endurance racing. The Aston Martin Racing team has entered a works Lola-Aston Martin for Jan Charouz, Stefan Mücke and Tomas Enge, the current LMS leaders. In LM P1, they will be up against 2 Pescarolo-Judds, the ORECA O1-AIM and the two Team Kolles Audi R10s. Paul Drayson Racing will make its debut in this category with a brand-new Lola coupe powered by a Judd engine. There is also a 100% Japanese team, as Professor Yoshimsa Hayashi and his students’ Tokai University squad have entered the Courage-Oreca LC70-YGK seen at Le Mans in 2008. 
* Full Story *


----------

